#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Mensen gezocht uit Souss

## Kaltouma

Dus iedereen uit Taroudant, Esseouira, Agadir etc melden. Ik heb jullie iets te melden  :love:

----------


## jamoela-jamila

hier eentje maar uit ouarzazat wat heb je tevermelde zuster

----------


## sonyericsson

hier ook eentje bijna souss yallah vertel

----------


## Leergierig

nog een hiero!

----------


## soussie

Ik ben geen soussie. Ik ben sle7 omg. Marrakesch. Ook goed?

----------


## Flower

Hier meldt zich een sel7a. Ik wacht vol spanning het berichtje af dat je voor 'ons' hebt......

----------


## Achelhi28

Hier nog een soussi uit Agadir

----------


## Kaltouma

Hahaha, had er expres bij gezet Souassa, dus omgeving Agadir, Taroudant etc maar ait-Ouarzazate zijn natuurlijk dima welkom 

Ik wilde dus het volgende melden:

Souassa spreken de mooiste taal van Marokko, 1 en al afoulki tbarkAllah  :love: 

Tot zover mijn bericht.  :slaap:

----------


## WIP

hier nog een andere uit Agadir

----------


## teshelhid

hier NOG 1 AGADIRRRRRRR

----------


## soussiaatje

Hier nog eentje  :wohaa:

----------


## jamoela-jamila

ahhaha masallah ben heel blij natuurlijk is het de mooiste taal duuuuh ahhahah

----------


## roosje27

hier een soussia van taroudant....

----------


## saraaaaaaaaa

ik ben ook een chel7a omg marrakech

----------


## Bandia

Agadirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## MissSous18

hier nog eentje uit agadir

----------


## ScHiZoFrEeNtJe

hier nog eentje  :Smilie:

----------


## assado el islam

azul flawn atilobanin nsouss.

----------


## Achelhi28

Agadir for life..........

----------


## Nordin82

haji

----------


## Argan-Souss

:ole:  :ole: sing it loud i'm soussie and i'm proud



Argan-Souss
voor al uw argan producten
[email protected]

----------


## Argan-Souss

ARGAN -SOUSS

Voor al uw argan producten zowel Cosmetische als Culinaire producten
van 100% arganolie, 
amlou,arganolie, argan zeep, arganwax/gel, arganshampoo, Diverse Argan (scrub) crmes 
witte en zwarte ghasoul, savon beldi en nog veel meer
100% olijfolie, olijfzeep, dadeloliezeep etc


wij leveren door heel nederland, betaling bij levering

Tel: 06-84731154 /06-25022933
[email protected]

----------


## Roses

> ARGAN -SOUSS
> 
> Voor al uw argan producten zowel Cosmetische als Culinaire producten
> van 100% arganolie, 
> amlou,arganolie, argan zeep, arganwax/gel, arganshampoo, Diverse Argan (scrub) crmes 
> witte en zwarte ghasoul, savon beldi en nog veel meer
> 100% olijfolie, olijfzeep, dadeloliezeep etc
> 
> 
> ...



Heb je ook een website, waar al deze producten staan?

En niet alleen dat, misschien teveel gevraagd maar lever je ook safran?

----------


## Agadir-Soussia

Hey, ik ben ook een Soussia uit Agadir :-)

----------


## Nordin82

> Hey, ik ben ook een Soussia uit Agadir :-)


ik ook  :grote grijns:

----------


## Taljohert

> Hey, ik ben ook een Soussia uit Agadir :-)


Moi aussi...

----------


## Nordin82

> Moi aussi...


ik ook soussi uit agadir :love:

----------


## miss_souss

Hier nog een uit SOUSS land, Taroudant the place to be.....

----------


## Tachelhiet21

Ik meld me ook aan... 

Een tachelhiet uit de enige ROSES Plek... Ouarzazate, Kelaa Mghouna.. 

Wie nog meer...??

----------


## MissSous18

hier is nog eentje uit agadir

----------


## rachidovic

Hier nog een uit Agadir, maar spreek shelha niet eens, ik kan het wel beetje verstaan. Is dat erg?

----------


## Tachelhiet21

> Hier nog een uit Agadir, maar spreek shelha niet eens, ik kan het wel beetje verstaan. Is dat erg?


Tuurlijk is dat erggg 

Zo zo hier word je voor gestraft... Nou dit heb ik dus echt nooit meegemaakt.. 

Ik zal jou wel dan bijlessen moeten geven, :boos: 






































Hahahah Grapjee Tuurlijk is het niet erg... Men leert het als hij/zij dat wil  :duim:

----------


## rachidovic

> Tuurlijk is dat erggg 
> 
> Zo zo hier word je voor gestraft... Nou dit heb ik dus echt nooit meegemaakt.. 
> 
> Ik zal jou wel dan bijlessen moeten geven,
> 
> Hahahah Grapjee Tuurlijk is het niet erg... Men leert het als hij/zij dat wil


hahha wanneer beginnen we met lessen :duim: 

de grap is dat ik daar geboren en getogen ben, toch niet spreken :frons: 
want werd toen thuis alleen 3arbiya gesproken

----------


## Tachelhiet21

> hahha wanneer beginnen we met lessen
> 
> de grap is dat ik daar geboren en getogen ben, toch niet spreken
> want werd toen thuis alleen 3arbiya gesproken


Maar Wil Je Het Leren Of Niet... Want Als Je Er Intentie Voor Hebt Om Het Te Leren, Dan Kan Ik Tegen Jou Zeggen Merhba... Welke Woordjes Wil je Leren.. 

Nou Tot Gauw Leerling En Vergeet Geen Pen En Papier Mee Te Nemen.. 
 :bril:

----------


## sousse272

manzaknin, ik ben uit agadir. we hebben in brussel en rotterdam ahwach groepje. kyk naar onze site: www.123website.nl/ahwachsousse

----------


## rachidovic

> Maar Wil Je Het Leren Of Niet... Want Als Je Er Intentie Voor Hebt Om Het Te Leren, Dan Kan Ik Tegen Jou Zeggen Merhba... Welke Woordjes Wil je Leren.. 
> 
> Nou Tot Gauw Leerling En Vergeet Geen Pen En Papier Mee Te Nemen..


oh thanks voor je aanbod, ik zou het graag willen leren maar allah galeb..

aangezien dat je ook uit amsterdam komt dan zou het geen probleem zijn denk ik  :knipoog: 
pen en papier heb ik al ingepakt!!!

----------


## Tachelhiet21

> oh thanks voor je aanbod, ik zou het graag willen leren maar allah galeb..
> 
> aangezien dat je ook uit amsterdam komt dan zou het geen probleem zijn denk ik 
> pen en papier heb ik al ingepakt!!!



Okee... 

Nou fijn om te horen dat je jou pen en papier niet bent vergeten..  :grote grijns: 

Maar heb wel gezegd tegen jou woorden oftwel zinnen die jij graag wil weten in het cheluh...

Anders weet ik niet wat je graag wil leren.. 

Nou hoor gauw van jou.. Dus jij komt ook uit A dam..  :zozo:

----------


## Tachelhiet21

> oh thanks voor je aanbod, ik zou het graag willen leren maar allah galeb..
> 
> aangezien dat je ook uit amsterdam komt dan zou het geen probleem zijn denk ik 
> pen en papier heb ik al ingepakt!!!



Okee... 

Nou fijn om te horen dat je jou pen en papier niet bent vergeten..  :grote grijns: 
Maar heb wel gezegd tegen jou woorden oftwel zinnen die jij graag wil weten in het cheluh...
Anders weet ik niet wat je graag wil leren.. 

Nou hoor gauw van jou.. Dus jij komt ook uit A dam..  :zozo:

----------


## Taljohert

Souassa en Chleuh die graag willen chatten --> PM me. 
Komaan dames en heren, laat van jullie horen...

----------


## shamszine

ben ook soussia!!!

----------


## amatulaah

Salaam 3alaikoum

Nog Een Tashel7iejt Uit Belgie

Een Echte Soussi

----------


## sousse272

ha yan achelhi dohwach.
zer site neh: www.123website.nl/ahwachsousse

----------


## Taljohert

> Souassa en Chleuh die graag willen chatten --> PM me. 
> Komaan dames en heren, laat van jullie horen...


Idis kolo tftam stmazirt?

----------


## Eigenwijs81

Ouarzazate! 

Ait Tmaziert.

----------


## Tafoukt24

Salam alaikoum, hier nog een Soussia uit Belgi!

----------


## oksaoun

ik ook, vanuit nl

----------


## MissSous18

hier nog eentje uit nl

----------


## Eigenwijs81

We zijn er wel!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tashilhiet

En hier een soussia uit Agadir !

----------


## Adam_West

Nog een soussi Represent!

----------


## Ashelhii

vertel...?

OUARZAZATE HIER

----------


## Kaltouma

> vertel...?
> 
> OUARZAZATE HIER



Mensen, wees welkom....hoe meer ishel7iyn hoe meer vreugd  :boogjes:

----------


## Kaltouma

Wie komt er allemaal uit Amsterdam??
Ik zie jullie haast noooit! Graag wat meer tashel7iyt spreken in het openbaar, zou ik namelijk wel fijn vinden  :boogjes:

----------


## geheim1992

http://blog.coccinelle.nl/2010/10/messin/ KLIK EN STEM

----------


## SOUSSIE28

hier nog 1 uit agadir

----------


## stylo187

agadir

----------


## anoniempie

essaouiraaa en agadirr

----------


## Bam24

.
.
.

----------

